# Chocolate Chip Cheese Ball



## Michelemarie (Jun 15, 2006)

This is a sweet appetizer - but very good!
** 
*Chocolate Chip Cheese Ball *
1 pckg (8 oz) cream cheese, softened
½ c buter (no subs)
¼ t vanilla extract
¾ c powdered sugar
2 T brown sugar
¾ c mini chocolate chips
 
In mixing  bowl beat cream cheese, butter, and vanilla until fluffy.
Gradually add sugars, beat just until combined.
Stir in chocolate chips.
Cover and refrigerate for two hours.
Place cream cheese mixture on a large piece of plastic wrap, shape into ball.
Refrigerate for at least 1 hour.  Serve with chocolate graham crackers.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh boy... this sounds tooooooo good!!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 15, 2006)

OMG, are you trying to kill me??


----------



## mudbug (Jun 15, 2006)

neat idea, MM.  Could we just push tex g over the edge by suggesting using chocolate-_covered _graham crackers for this???


----------



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> neat idea, MM. Could we just push tex g over the edge by suggesting using chocolate-_covered _graham crackers for this???


WellMB, Texas just went over the edge and I'm right behind her  

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2006)

_Michele,_
_    I think you got the savory junkie converted here  I just have to try this..._

_kadesma _


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 15, 2006)

Can someone help me up from here?


----------



## pdswife (Jun 15, 2006)

Just grab this rope and hold on tight!!!


----------



## ayla (May 3, 2007)

WoW, I'm going to make this for a Bonfire I am attending on Sat.


----------



## candelbc (May 4, 2007)

Wow, that sounds like a great conversation recipe.. Thanks for sharing!

-Brad


----------



## kitchenelf (May 4, 2007)

Yea, MicheleMarie has a real knack for posting stuff that you JUST know you're going to love - like that pear martini!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StirBlue (May 4, 2007)

I was in the middle of the turn lane heading east when I decided to make this chocolate chip cheese ball.  All I could remember was beat till fluffy!!!   

After a while the brain released the add chocolate chips and serve on grahams.  So I got those things.   

Checked the recipe when I got home, feeling a little faint, and we will be having a chocolate chip cheese ball this weekend!


----------



## Shaheen (May 4, 2007)

This is an interesting recipe. Will definitely try it soon!


----------



## letscook (May 5, 2007)

i make this alot also, i serve with NILLA wafers and when i Do a kids party i serve with the teddy grahams crackers. Always a huge hit

forgot to add that i often put the mixture into a mold line with plastice wrap. 
I use a heart for a valentine lunch, dinasour for grand son party once. You can buy so many cute mold now in smaller sizes. Going to make a Cross shape for new grandson Baptism coming up


----------



## Michelemarie (May 5, 2007)

I hope you all like it - it is one of my family's favorites - there is never anything left!


----------



## PytnPlace (May 5, 2007)

I've seen that recipe a couple times and thought, "hmmm, if my kids were little this would be a great app at a kid's party!"


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 5, 2007)

Well this "kid" will definitely enjoy this one!!!

Thanks for posting this Miss Michele


----------



## StirBlue (May 7, 2007)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> This is a sweet appetizer - but very good!
> 
> *Chocolate Chip Cheese Ball *
> 1 pckg (8 oz) cream cheese, softened
> ...


 
For a finish to the weekend, I made this recipe.  It was overly poweringly good!!!  Never did get my ingredients together per the recipe but it was amazingly good with the few variations.  The cream cheese was there but no butter.  Had to use some butter flavored whipped margarine which was not okay and some granulated sugar which was also not okay.  Added some cornstarch which made those two a-okay.  Had the vanilla & brown sugar and added that.  Had to use regular size chocolate chips which was not okay so I didn't add so many and that made it okay.  Served it on grahams and everyone liked it a-okay!  

Didn't have time for the ball and the refrigerator time but maybe I'll do that next time.  This was a very good treat and thank you for sharing the recipe.


----------



## Michelemarie (May 7, 2007)

I'm so glad you liked it!


----------

